# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Πρόταση για δέκτη DVB-S2 με υποστήριξη Mpeg4 και εισαγωγή κλειδιών BISS

## xlife

Εχω ψαξει ολο το ιντερνετ κυριολεκτικα, δεν βρισκω τιποτα κοντα στην τιμη των 40 ευρω εστω 50. Η τιμη πρεπει να μεινει πολυ χαμηλα γιατι θελω να αγορασω τουλαχιστων 4 με 5 δεκτες αλλα ισως να χρειαστω 8 με 10. Στην ελλαδα ο φτηνοτερος που βρηκα ειναι ενας XORO αγνωστου προελευσεως και δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αν δεχεται κλειδια BISS. Η μονη φθηνη λυση ειναι ο openbox f3 απο αγγλια αλλα μου έρχεται περίπου 70-75 ευρώ και με βγάζει εκτός προυπολογισμου. Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα για κάτι που δεν κοίταξα και μπορεί να μου το πει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος, Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων

----------


## vasilis1

Απλα αυτο που ζητάς δεν υπάρχει.μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρό δεν έπεφταν ούτε κάτω απο 120,και εσυ θες με 50;βάλε κάτι παραπάνω και πάρε τους skybox/openbox


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## sv9gph

τοσο χαμηλη τημη που ψαχνεις δεν νομηζω να βρεις προς το παρον , αυτοι οι δεχτες ειναι HD , Αν καταλαβα καλα τον θελεις για τις 3 μοιρες digea και εστι ....δωσε κατι παραπανο αλιος δεν περνις ουτε τον ποιο απλο και ξεφτιλισμενο δεκτη της αγωρας

----------


## xlife

Μας χτύπησε η οικονομική κρίση.... Ναι για τις 3 μοίρες τους θέλω.. οπότε θα προσανατοληστω στον openbox, πάντως ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## sv9gph

edision progressiv HD κανε μια ερωτιση για την τημη του , ποσο παει λιανηκη , καποι αντιπροσοποι τον δηνουν ετημο για αυτο που θελεις , βγαζει scart καi hd οποτε βολεβωνται ολες οι τηλεωρασεις ανεξαρτητος ηληκιας -τεχνολογιας

----------


## rodolfos2006

PROGRESSIV HD COMPACT η SAB SKY4700 HD,για digea ο sky εχει και ετοιμα λογισμικα με τα κλειδια μεσα..ali ali και τρειςali..και με καταλληλο λογισμικο μπορεις να τα περνας και μεσω τηλεκοντρολ του δεκτη.

----------


## xlife

SKYBOX F3 

στα 77 ευρώ με την αποστολή και την αντικαταβολή. Χθες παρέλαβα σήμερα απολαμβάνω 
Ant1 Mega Star Macedonia Skai  902 Alpha 
ένα κανάλι της Μακεδονίας(έχει αναμετάδοση το GR) 
καθώς και τις δοκιμαστικές εκπομπές της ΕΡΤ(Βουλή Ρικ BBC DW ΝΕΤ ΕΤ1 ΕΤ3 ΕΡΤHD), 
Από ξένα κανάλια δυστυχώς ο 3c δεν έχει τίποτα ενδιαφέρων πολλά αραβικά κανάλια κτλ, 
ο Rascom που βρίσκεται στις 2,8 είναι στην μπάντα C οπότε δεν έχω άποψη. 
ο Δέκτης πετάει και όταν λέω πετάει εννοώ σε όλα τα επίπεδα, έχει ethernet και μερικές εφαρμογές μπορούν να εγκατασταθουν όπως Youtube, weather και μια για μεγάλα παιδιά. 
Το μενού είναι ελληνικό και όχι εξελληνισμενο από αυτόματη μετάφραση  
Το ενσωματωμένο media player είναι πάρα πολύ καλό μιας και έβαλα για δοκιμή αρκετές ταινίες mkv mp4 κτλ και απροβληματιστα τις έπαιξε, ακόμη και ταινίες που δεν της παίζει το iomega screenplay media player που έχω,  αν βρω πως μπαίνουν και οι υπότιτλοι θα κάνω πανηγύρι 
ο Progressiv για τα δεκα ευρω διαφορα δεν συμφερει μιας και με τον SKYBOX κάνεις παπάδες, 
Ο SAB SKY δεν βρεθηκε στην Ελλάδα αλλά τον βρήκα μόνο στο γερμανικό (ουστ) ebay αν θυμάμαι καλά 51 ευρώ + 19 ευρώ μεταφορικά, οπότε ο Skybox κερδισε

----------


## picdev

ρε παλικάρια , δεν ρίχνετε και μια ενημέρωση για μας τους άσχετους, 
θα ενδιέφερε πολλούς να βάλουν κάτι τέτοιο σε σημείο με προβληματική λήψη .
υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξουν το κλείδωμα και να τρέχουμε? δηλαδή να βάλουν κυλιόμενο κλειδί ?
ο sab sky βλέπω κάνει μόνο 70ε.

Μπορείτε να δώσετε και μερικές λεπτομέρειες για να ξέρουμε τις θα ψάξουμε,
δηλαδή τι λειτουργικό έχουν (θυμάμαι οι dreambox είχαν το gemini), πως λέγεται το πρόγραμμα εξομοίωσης? και ποιος δορυφόρος είναι

----------


## xlife

Φίλε μου, κατ αρχάς ότι και να αγοράσεις κανένας μα κανένας δεν προκειτε να σου εγγυηθεί ότι τα κανάλια δεν θα αλλάξουν κωδικοποιηση. 
Στο θέμα μας τώρα, τα ελληνικά κανάλια έχουν μεταφερθεί σε δορυφόρο γιατί αναγκαστικά πολλές περιοχές δεν μπορούν να ενταχθούν στο ψηφιακό σήμα της DIGEA και γι αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλακτική επιλογή. 
Η κωδικοποιηση των καναλιών είναι BISS για να μπορεί ένας φθηνός δέκτης να τη "σπάει" αλλά να υπάρχει και η δυσκολία της κωδικοποιησης διότι τα κανάλια έχουν κατά καιρούς προγράμματα με δικαιώματα μόνο για τον ελλαδικό χώρο και όχι για όλη την ευρωπη. παράδειγμα είναι η ταινίες και οι αγώνες. 
Αν ψάξεις στα κανάλια του Eutelsat 3c θα παρατηρήσεις οτι 3 ελληνικά κανάλια δεν είναι κωδικοποιημενα. προκειτε για τη βουλή το ρικ και ένα κανάλι της μακεδονιας. Τα συγκεκριμένα κανάλια παρουσιάζουν εσωτερικές παραγωγές αλλά και ντοκιμαντέρ στα οποία έχουν αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα. 
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μερικοί δέκτες στην Ελλάδα έρχονται έτοιμοι με τα κλειδιά περασμένα. 
τώρα για τους δέκτες, ο sab sky και ο edition είδα ότι έχουν πολύ λίγα ενδιαφέροντα χαρακτηριστικα ενώ ο skybox έχει Hdmi component composite ethernet serial usb και έχει και φοβερό media player το οποίο παίζει ταινίες που δεν τις παίζει καν το iomega μου που είναι και αποκλειστικά media player!!!. Έτσι εάν κάτι γίνει με τα κανάλια και κλειδώσουν μου έχει μείνει ένας καλός δέκτης με άριστο media player και με δυνατότητες internet tv στα 77 ευρώ. 
Έχεις ρωτήσει πόσο κάνει ένα media player? Έτσι καταλήγοντας θα πω ότι αξίζει να πάρεις έναν δέκτη ο οποίος με τα εξτρά χαρακτηριστικα του και μόνο βγάζει τα λεφτά του. 

Υ.Γ. Αν ψαχτεις μάλιστα πολύ καλά και υπάρχει και dsl γραμμή στο σπίτι τότε τα ελληνικά κανάλια δεν θα θες ούτε να τα ξαναδείς!!! (Εδώ που μένω τώρα δεν υπάρχει dsl αλλά και τα στικακια κινητής πιάνουν μόνο gsm)

----------


## picdev

δεν προλαβαίνω να δω τηλεόραση, πόσο μάλλον να βάλω δορυφορική,
απλα το θέλω για το σπίτι στο χωριό που λέμε

----------


## picdev

αν πάρω τον skybox F3 χρειάζεται να του βάλω κάποιο πρόγραμμα emulator ? η το έχει ενσωματωμένο?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Edision progressiv, αναβάθμιση από www.sat-soft.net και είμαστε έτοιμοι.

----------


## picdev

α φίλε μου εδώ βλέπω ότι ειναι κομπλέ δεν κάνεις τίποτα, να σαι καλά, αλλά o skybox έχει και το ethernet 
τι πιάτο να πάρω? ένα μικρό 60cm κάνει? 
http://www.sat-soft.net/index.php/10...iv/11-software

----------


## angel_grig

> Edision progressiv, αναβάθμιση από www.sat-soft.net και είμαστε έτοιμοι.



Δηλ. τον παιρνω ,κανω αναβαθμιση και παιζει?Το κλειδι BISS ειναι στο software αναβαθμισης?(διορθωστε εαν λεω κατι λαθος)

----------


## picdev

όπως λέει το site, λογικά έχει περασμένα τα κλειδιά.
Τώρα έχω μια άλλη ερώτηση, έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτά τα προγραμματάκια για android που με τη κάμερα σου βρίσκουν το δορυφόρο?
θα κάνω δουλειά?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> ένα μικρό 60cm κάνει?



Καλύτερα 80άρι. 




> Δηλ. τον παιρνω ,κανω αναβαθμιση και παιζει?Το κλειδι BISS ειναι στο software αναβαθμισης?



Ναι.

----------

angel_grig (08-07-13)

----------


## angel_grig

Μια ακομη ερωτηση:ο δορυφορος που θελουμε ειναι ο Eutelsat 3c?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Eutelsat 3D @ 3.1°E.

----------

angel_grig (08-07-13)

----------


## picdev

το 3.1 μοίρες τι είναι ρε παιδιά? :Rolleyes:  είμαι λίγο άσχετος με το σπορ

----------


## Sted

Ενα site που θα σε βοηθησει... dishpointer.com

Με 60αρι δεν βγαινει τιποτα;

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Βγαίνει και με 60άρι (αν υπάρχει ήδη τέτοιο κάτοπτρο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί). Αλλά, αν κάποιος δεν έχει κάτοπτρο, καλύτερα να πάει σε 80άρι (μεγαλύτερη ανοχή στον κακό καιρό).

----------


## Sted

Ναι για αυτο με ενδιαφερει.. ευχαριστω! Ασχετο αλλα... Σε κοντινες θεσεις (+/- 6 μοιρες) υπαρχει κατι αξιολογο;

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

εχω τον σκυβοχ στις συχνοτητες 12548 η 13960  και 12568 η 13960 το σημα ειναι 90 70 η ενταση μενει σταθερη αλλα το σημα παιζει συνεχεια  και μολις πιασει βροχη ψιχαλα χανεται το σημα και η ενταση εντελως μπορει κανεις να βοηθηση

----------


## plouf

καλύτερο κετράρισμα.

σήμα εχεις 90 (τοι εκατο ?) αλαλ ποιοτητα ειναι 60+% ?

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

θελω να παρω ενα lnb με 4 φις, μελοντικα θα βαλω και αλλον, παιζει ρολο το ματι σε 0,1 Η 0,6 σε θοριβο και κατι αλλο οπως κιοταζουμε μπροστα μας το πιατο το ματι στριβει λιγο δεξια  οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## plouf

to skew του lnb ειναι αυτο θελει περιστροφη σωστο ειναι, 
φυσιακ και παιζει ρολο ο θορυβος αλλα πλεον και τα φτηαν ειναι 0,1 η 0,2 , 0,6 δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει !!!

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ευχαριστω Χρηστο θα κοιταξω την περιστοφη αλλα το ματι καλυτερο ειναι το0,1

----------


## picdev

αυριο θα επιχειρίσω την εγκατάσταση, τελικά ο δορυφόρος είναι ο eutelsat 3d? και όχι ο 3c έτσι?
εχει αλλάξει? γιατί είδα στο πρόγραμμα ότι άλλο ο 3c και άλλο ο 3d.
Επίσης λεει 3.1e, δηλαδη 3.1 μοιρες ανατολικά? αυτό τι σημαίνει?

----------


## picdev

Εντάξει βρήκα τι σημαίνουν οι μοίρες, είναι απο το γκρίνουιτς, με το πρόγραμμα μας βγάζει που πρέπει να κοιτάει ανάλογα εκεί που είμαστε. έβαλα μερικά προγραματακια στο κινητό και βλέπουμε.

----------


## picdev

μάγκες μάπα το καρπούζι, έβαλα τη κεραία τη κέντραρα με το κινητο.
μετά έκανα τη τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο δέκτη, επέλεξα απο τον eutelsat ,
πάτησα 2 φορές info σε στο mega και μου έδειξε σήμα 45% και ποιότητα 10%,
όσο και να γυρίσω το κάτοπτρο μένει εκεί κολημένο. 
στη ρύθμιση αναμεδότη έχω βάλει το 12548 H 13960.
Δεν έχω ξαναβάλει δορυφορική και δυστυχώς αύριο φεύγω απο το νησί, δώστε καμιά συμβουλή μήπως το φτιάξω αύριο το πρωί.
πιατο έχω 80αρι 
αυτό το πακέτο πήρα 
http://www.hellasdigital.gr/free-digea-package.html

----------


## aris k

LNB.pngΘέλει  ρύθμιση  το LNB  , και ποιο συγκεκριμένα   όταν είσαι  από την πίσω μεριά του πιάτου  και  βλέπεις  το LNB  , πρέπει  να στρέψης  το LNB  στο  παρά  20  αν  ήταν ρολόι

----------


## picdev

ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σας πω

----------


## picdev

τελικά δεν έβγαλα άκρη, ένας φίλος μου είπε οτι ίσως έφταιγε η ρυθμιση του lnb απο το menu του δέκτη.
Αυτός που έχει ασχοληθεί με δορυφορικά κατάφερε να πιάσει astra hotbird αλλά τον eutelsat με τίποτα.
Ελπίζω οι συχνότητες των καναλιών να ήταν ενημερωμένες
http://www.sat-soft.net/index.php/10...iv/11-software.

Ειπαμε να πάρουμε ένα φτηνό πεδιόμετρο , λέτε να κάνουμε δουλειά με κάτι τέτοιο?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Satlink-...item3ce1bdb0c9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Hot-LCD-...85342921&rt=nc

από οτι κατάλαβα αυτά δεν έχουν αναλυση φάσματος για αυτό είναι και τόσο φτηνά?
στην ουσία η ανάλυση είναι αυτή που σε βοηθάει ? το πιο φτηνό με τετοια λειτουργία πιο είναι?

----------


## aris k

Ακη  τσαμπα λεφτα  θα δωσεις για  οργανο  , απλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολος  δορυφορος γιατι ειναι κοντα με τον αλλο στις 3 μοιρες που ειναι δυνατος  και σε μπερδευει , ασχετο  με αυτα αν θελεις και εισαι Αθηνα  φερτον να δουμε αν ειναι οκ   οι συχνοτητες  και τα υπολοιπα  >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## sv9gph

θα συμφωνήσω και θα πω ότι ο δορυφόρος βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δυο δορυφόρους , 5Ε SIRIUS & 1W THOR αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που υπάρχει κάποια δυσκολία στο να < βρεθεί> με 80cm πιάτο το quality είναι στο 65 σχεδόν σε όλα τα κανάλια , όσο αφορά τις διαλείψεις με βροχή υπάρχει ένα θέμα αλλά πολλές φορές υπάρχει και πρόβλημα από το κέντρο εκπομπής , πριν μερικές μέρες δεν λάμβανα το tv5 και την ΔΤ για λίγη ώρα λόγο αναβάθμισης ? ποιος ξέρει .. Ανεβαζω και μια φοτο με το  πως φαίνεται στο πεδιομετρο ο συγκεκριμένως δορυφόρος . Η αλήθεια είναι παίδεμα να τον βρεις χωρίς πεδιομετρο DSC_0059.jpg

----------


## picdev

τον δέκτη τον άφησα στο  νησί. Ο φίλος μου που πήρε τον ίδιο θα τον δοκιμάσει στην αθήνα, τον πήγε και στο μαγαζί και τον τέσταραν και είναι οκ. Και εγώ ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω αθήνα αλλά λόγω στρατιωτικού δεν πρόλαβα.
Τα προγράμματα με το android δουλεύουν?

----------


## Thanassis K

Για όσους έχουν πεδιόμετρο της PROMAX:
Το επισυναπτόμενο είναι το channel plan για τα ελληνικά κανάλια στις 3οΕ.
Το περνάτε στο όργανο και η εύρεση του δορυφόρου γίνεται πολύ ευκολότερη.

----------

